# Duo Temp Pro - water tank help



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

I've got a drip coming from the bottom of the tank. It seems the seal inside is not holding properly or I'm missing something?

could someone please take a photo of the tank inside and from the underneath so I can compare to mine ?


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I haven't posted images before but will give it a go, fingers crossed. They aren't great but hopefully might help...


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Emily said:


> I haven't posted images before but will give it a go, fingers crossed. They aren't great but hopefully might help...
> 
> View attachment 50293
> 
> ...


 Thank you ! Seems mine is the same from the bottom. Inside I can't really compare as you've got a filter inserted.


----------

